# Hello!



## DirtyD27 (Dec 31, 2011)

Well...okay Katie you and the boyfriend have fun boarding in CO at Copper and Winter Park


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome!

I just got my wife the NS Infinity, she's beyond stoked to get on it this season.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

sabatoa said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I just got my wide the NS Infinity, she's beyond stoked to get on it this season.


MUHAHAHAHHA u just called your wife "wide". You should get her to read this thread.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Justin said:


> MUHAHAHAHHA u just called your wife "wide". You should get her to read this thread.


d'oh. :laugh:


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

welcome to the forums! :thumbsup:


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

whats up and welcome to the site!


----------

